# Help. I'd like opinions on a buck.



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm still new to the goat world and I found a decent buck. I haven't bought him yet but I'm thinking about it. I'm sending my girls off to a buck this year and maybe next year but not sure. I'm trying to build my herd from just a few goats that's why I haven't been in a hurry to buy a buck but I figured if I found one that I liked then why not go a head and pic him up. We have a lot of Nubian breeders here but the good ones are WAY out of my price range. Most of the top breeders sell for $400 and up. I just can't pay that for a goat at the moment. Anyway back to the buck lol. I wanted a black spotted buck and I found one. I'm just still not good at judging the confirmation on the Nubians. Could I get ya'll input on him? I'll also add a pic of my girls. I know one of my girls is a little on the thin side but I'm hoping with a good buck I can still get really nice kids from her. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/3964070388.html This is the CL post on the buck.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i really cant tell much by the pictures, but i think he's a little weak in the chine, and he may toe out in the rear but that might be from improper foot care. overall though he looks ok.i'll bet he'd make pretty babies with your does!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

First, let me say your does are beautiful 
My concern with the buck is this...first photo is too confusing to see definition due to the other goat in the pic. But the second pic, I wonder why his hair is raised...if that is an inclination of his behavior to humans, it would send a red flag up for me.
If he is friendly, I like the coloration. I am not good on conformation though so hopefully someone who is can help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not a fan of the buck based on the photos provided. He looks very downhill with an extremely steep rump and roach back. Maybe if he were standing square, he'd look better, but based on the photos, i'm very unimpressed. Trying not to sound harsh, but being honest. 

When you're looking for a buck, also, make sure you get udder photos. :thumb: Udders should be high up on the list when looking for a buck.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone.... I am in the process of getting more pics of this guy.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I was able to find pics of his Dam and Sire but they didn't have pics of her udder. I guessing the Dams pic is outdated and I may look into contacting the Farm and trying to get a udder pic.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Found 1 more pic of the sire.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the buck I posted about as a kid. Talk about a color change lol.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I would not take this buck...bad topline, little brisket, no angularity, short neck...his faults just pile up, and the majority of them are major. His sire was nice but his dam is not at all good conformation wise in my opinion. Personally, I would save up so I _could_ pay for that quality expensive buck. Unless you are just raising home milkers, I would pass on him. I hope I don't sound mean, I just want to try and help you find a good match for you and your herd  I also agree with Kylee that udder pics are very important. For both show goats and home milkers


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I want to raise show quality goats thats why I came to yall for help. . Like a stated before I'm still really new to goats so any input Ill take. I know beef cattle and Im clueless on anything dairy.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with the above. We are all here to help! For his price, I am sure you can find a nicer buck that will work better with the goals you have in mind  A buck IS half your herd!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goats aren't much different than cattle. You still want a nice flat topline, strong feet and legs (mainly the pasterns), you want the legs to be straight when viewed from the front and rear, good depth of body, spring of rib and to be smoothly blended throughout. The main difference between dairy and beef and especially in cattle is the rear leg angulation. With dairy cattle you want moderate angulation to the rear legs, not so much that they are sickle hocked, but enough to make them look more "dairy".

Since you are into Nubians, look at pictures of the goats from Kastdemur's, Saada, Goldthwaite, Blissberry, Pruitville's, Lakeshore, M's Sagebrush and My Enchanted Acres. TLC Farms in Texas has some really nice goats and so do several other breeders. If you go and look at these breeder's goats it will give you a better idea of what the conformation of the goats should be and also what type and style of Nubian is winning in the show rings. You can also look at their udders to see what a good udder looks like on a Nubian, but do be aware that most of the udders you will see in show pics are of does with a 16 or more hour fill. Also be aware that Nubians do take their time to really come into their milk and it can take a doe until her 3rd or 4th freshening to really start putting out the milk and to have that nice large udder that you see in pics.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just wanted to add. Keep an eye on some of the nicer breeders in your area around kidding time. A lot of breeders will have "wet buckling sales" meaning they will sell excellent quality bucklings out of their does (normally first fresheners) for a highly reduced rate. A lot of breeders will let them go for $100, usually you do have to pick them up within a couple weeks of them being born and you will have to bottle feed them, but you can end up with a very low priced buckling from a doe that could end up being the next National Champion.

Also, with Nubians do look into G6S. It is a genetic defect found in Nubians and their crosses and can be very devastating if both your bucks and does are carriers as you can end up with kids that are affected that will be unthrifty and ultimately die due to the defect.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

I will for sure look into G6S. Thank you for that..If I posted better pics of my 3 girls could I get ya'll opinion on them also? Two, I think, look nice but one I know is on the thin side. I impulse bought the 2 spotted ones because I just loved the color (bad move I know). I honestly couldn't be more please with one of my spotted doeling. She is turning into a beautiful girl.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok so I went ahead and added pics of my girls and a pic of them fighting over the last bite of food. They are not the best. They were more interested in the handful of feed than me. The creamy doe and the doeling with the big spots and red ears are both Kastdemur's line. Im not sure on the other one because I have yet to get the papers and either of the spotted does. I was sent the ADGA # on the one doelings Dam and Sire though. Star (cream) is a little on the small side. She is 2 yrs old and the doeling are as tall as her and they are only around 7 months(ish). Star was a bottle baby and I'm thinking she was not the best taking care of when I bought her. I could never get rid of her since she is my love bug. She kidded for the 1st time last year with a single mini nubian bucking out of a 4 gen buck. He was a absolute beauty. Her bag was small about the size of 2 doubled up fits. I figured it was because this was her first kidding and because she is a little "slow". Star I don't think has a full load up stairs, if you know what I mean. She has gotten better the older she gets though. I'm hoping that with a good quality buck I can still get really good kids from the thinner doeling. Dotty (big spots) was thin and sick when I bought her. I bought her off craiglist and when off her pic alone. She didn't look that thin in the pic but when I got her home I was able to get a really good look at her. Cupcake (small spots frosted ears) is in my opinion the best looking one out of the 3. Cupcake and Dotty did come from the same breeder. I have finally gotten her good a gentle and I have high hopes for this girl. I know all my girls have their faults. I can see that now. Since I've bought them I have learn a lot and I still have a lot to learn. The insight I've gotten just on this post has opened my eyes a lot. I can't thank yall enough for the help.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Oops I forgot to upload the pics to the post above. lol.


----------

